# Showing Welsh Cobs in hand?



## blackcob (4 July 2009)

Just a couple of quick ones. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Is it still traditional to 'stand up' Welsh Cobs, i.e with the back legs camped out behind, or should they be stood square? Is there a difference for mares and stallions? 

Is it permissible to carry a short stick in the other hand when in the ring?

Is it still correct to do a single loose plait behind the ear? Haven't seen anyone do this for a while, just wondering if it's still usual or not. 

I am planning on wearing pale stone/cream coloured trousers (horse has black legs), a white or cream shirt and a red waistcoat. Is this ok, and may I wear plain white trainers to make running up a bit easier?! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Also, what should I wear on my head, if anything? I'm thinking a flat cap could look quite rakish but it will probably fly off in trot. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Many thanks for any help.


----------



## muffinino (4 July 2009)

Wear trainers and run like the Hounds of Hell are chasing you - that's what cob people seem to do 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 If you don't look like this 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 by the end of it, you're not making an effort!

Your outfit sounds fine to me and I always put the plait in on a Welsh, used to do it on our Section A driving ponies; not sure if it's still correct but I am Welsh so if I do it, it must be


----------



## blackcob (4 July 2009)

Can you tell I've always shown her under saddle before and am now panicking a bit?! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 It's just that we've had to pay a lot to hire a box to take us to this big show so I thought I may as well do all the classes we could while we're there. Came quite close to entering the fancy dress as well. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





See, that was my thinking behind not wearing a tweed jacket, as I'm going to sweat buckets just trying to get her _into_ the ring, never mind belting round like the little old farmers at the Royal Welsh (how they do that, I'll never know!). Please remind me to take a tie pin as I'll get a mouthful of red spotty tie on my way round too.


----------



## CrazyMare (4 July 2009)

Outfit sounds fine - welshy people usually seem to wear waistcoats rather than tweed.

Also lots of handlers wear trainers too

No idea on the plait though!


----------



## Lucy_Nottingham (4 July 2009)

yes to the plait!

outfit sounds fine!!! 

As muffino said, run like hell!!!!! the attempt is to make the trot show off as much as possible in stretch and ability blah blah blah....... 

On the stand up I think square is definite....... professionally in hand produced horses I have seen do do the back legs out stance........ but not sure...... Id just aim for 100% square if cannot achieve the out stance...... but this is just a guess!

good luck! PICTURES!


----------



## miss_c (4 July 2009)

Yup run like the clappers and make sure you practice cornering! (That was the problem I had with Genie!!!)  Definately wear trainers, ideally with a good grip!


----------



## blackcob (4 July 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Yup run like the clappers and make sure you practice cornering! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Oh dear, this is all going to end in tears.  
	
	
		
		
	


	













Belting around in straight lines is no problem, she gets very very excited in the show ring (especially when there's cattle in the livestock ring next door!) and this tends to translate into buggering off with me at top speed. 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Ironically enough she tends to stand herself up when she gets very excited too, which makes me wonder if she was shown professionally as a youngster. 

First show is in two weeks and is just a little local one that we've done before, biggie is second week of August so will definitely post photos up of that one. Wish us luck!


----------



## SpruceRI (5 July 2009)

I know I should never try in hand showing with my Welshie as even with trainers on, I can't run fast enough!

Plus, she runs towards me the whole time, so we end up wedged in the top corner of the ring!


----------



## foxviewstud (5 July 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Yup run like the clappers and make sure you practice cornering! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Oh dear, this is all going to end in tears.  
	
	
		
		
	


	













Belting around in straight lines is no problem, she gets very very excited in the show ring (especially when there's cattle in the livestock ring next door!) and this tends to translate into buggering off with me at top speed. 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Ironically enough she tends to stand herself up when she gets very excited too, which makes me wonder if she was shown professionally as a youngster. 

First show is in two weeks and is just a little local one that we've done before, biggie is second week of August so will definitely post photos up of that one. Wish us luck!  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

lmao at the buggerin off with u at top speed made me giggle, im sure u will be fine


----------



## soph21 (5 July 2009)

Plait behind the ear, run like sh1t off a shovel, try and get hold of a cob whip, you need a whip to stop horse running through fence with you lol! 
	
	
		
		
	


	








And when your doing the rocking horse stand you can use the whip to get their attention better! 
Good luck, its great fun doing in hand showing


----------



## ester (5 July 2009)

ok, trick to get round the corners are you showing in white halter or bridle?

If in bridle keep the inside rein slightly shorter in your lead hand just to help on the turns.

Frank is diff to all other welsh cobs, doesn't understand in hand showing have to carry big schooling whip to get him going, unless of course I am just trying to trot him up for the vet when he goes like stink and poses like a pro! 

I wouldn't stand a welshie square but depends on you posing ability


----------



## ester (5 July 2009)

though having looked back at some recent pictures everyone stands differently, mares certainly seem less extreme than stallions


----------

